# An Introduction to Villager "worth"



## richu (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all! As an admin on a tumblr villager trading blog, popular demand, I have created a way to categorize villagers by their popularity. That being, how in demand they are, and what they trade for. I want to make one thing clear:

THIS IS IN NO WAY THE “LAW” OR “SET RULES” FOR TRADING YOUR VILLAGERS.

This was compiled based on feedback from tumblr, reddit, and Bell Tree Forums. If you do not agree with where a villager is, let me know! 

People have specific tastes! If someone is offering Julian in exchange for T-Bone, it happens. Just not very often. Julian usually trades for Marina, Merengue, etc. 

PLEASE do not think I are trying to tell you how to play your game, or what your villagers are “worth," I don't want to start any trouble.

Now I will get off my soapbox and give you the chart. Because the file is too large to upload on site, it can be found *here*. If it is helpful, I will also type up a list so you can find your villager easier? Let me know. 

- R

Editing: Moving monkeys down, and Punchy to the Tippy Top. Thanks guys!


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for this, I was actually wondering about the popularity of villagers :3


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 9, 2013)

This chart seems suspect. Mainly due to how high up all the monkeys are (I thought NOBODY liked those guys). Then again, this is culled from data pulled from tumblr instead of here, so who knows what those guys are into.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 9, 2013)

Punchy should be on top D:


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait....you know that Champ doesn't exist in new leaf right?


----------



## catman_ (Aug 9, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Wait....you know that Champ doesn't exist in new leaf right?



Never specified it was new leaf only.


----------



## richu (Aug 9, 2013)

(on phone, replies sporadic ahh) 
Actually I just didn't know he wasn't in NL. I'll take him off, and move the monkeys down lower.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

catman_ said:


> Punchy should be on top D:



I agree.


----------



## beebs (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a very good starting point though! Thanks for the effort, richu!


----------



## Dozer (Aug 9, 2013)

I know you're not exactly looking for suggestions but I really think Apple should go in the very popular tier.


----------



## burnside (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone think this is going a bit... too far?


----------



## richu (Aug 9, 2013)

burnside said:


> Does anyone think this is going a bit... too far?



I personally don't find it necessary, but we were asked several times on the blog to make something like this. We just did what people wanted


----------



## Sena (Aug 9, 2013)

burnside said:


> Does anyone think this is going a bit... too far?



Too far? In what way?


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 9, 2013)

richu said:


> (on phone, replies sporadic ahh)
> Actually I just didn't know he wasn't in NL. I'll take him off, and move the monkeys down lower.



^_^

This is a really interesting chart, and kind of a testament to some player's terrible taste in villagers- there are tons of cute ones at the bottom that I can't understand why nobody ever talks about. Alice and Bree, why does nobody love you?!


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 9, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> ^_^
> 
> This is a really interesting chart, and kind of a testament to some player's terrible taste in villagers- there are tons of cute ones at the bottom that I can't understand why nobody ever talks about. Alice and Bree, why does nobody love you?!



Funny thing is I have Alice in my town, and I'm thinking on when she moves I could find a Flurry...but seeing how they're the polar opposite 0_0


----------



## burnside (Aug 9, 2013)

Sena said:


> Too far? In what way?


Nvm, it's probably just my inner nerd not liking things being judged based on popularity.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 9, 2013)

Think of it as a sociological study instead of a high school-esque pecking order


----------



## catman_ (Aug 9, 2013)

burnside said:


> Nvm, it's probably just my inner nerd not liking things being judged based on popularity.



What isn't too far regarding this? xD


----------



## burnside (Aug 9, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Think of it as a sociological study instead of a high school-esque pecking order


Haha thanks, very nice perspective. 

Flurry is the only one of my dream villagers on the top list, I really hope I can get her some day.



catman_ said:


> What isn't too far regarding this? xD


I just thought ranking them based on their popularity was a bit extreme, that's all. I think this "villager craze" is the first time it's ever happened in the fandom. Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

mewtfan said:


> I know you're not exactly looking for suggestions but I really think Apple should go in the very popular tier.



Apple isn't as popular as some of the others, I've seen him often go unclaimed. Someone like Marina, Bob, Flurry, Merengue would never go unclaimed.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Ruby should be higher on the list, she?s my favorite villager, and I have seen quite a lot of people who really likes her too.
Maybe not put her in the top, but at least the one below imo. 
Also Erik is as popular if not more than Beau as far as I have seen.


----------



## Tahelis (Aug 9, 2013)

I find it very odd that Fang is top tier while Whitney is not? I feel like Whitney is way more popular than Fang is.


----------



## cinnamint (Aug 9, 2013)

how the heck is colton considered extremely popular? I've never seen him being on a dream list or being highly sought after. at least on bell tree forums & on reddit :s


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

meh, i was so naive before. i let go so many villagers in the very popular category without knowing their worth -___-

- - - Post Merge - - -

sadly tia is not highly popular. i offered her for trade and hardly anyone wanted her :/


----------



## catman_ (Aug 9, 2013)

cinnamint said:


> how the heck is colton considered extremely popular? I've never seen him being on a dream list or being highly sought after. at least on bell tree forums & on reddit :s



Who the heck is that ._. xD


----------



## cinnamint (Aug 9, 2013)

catman_ said:


> Who the heck is that ._. xD



that blonde horse after julian.
oh is it that blonde hair lol?


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 9, 2013)

cinnamint said:


> that blonde horse after julian.
> oh is it that blonde hair lol?



He looks so odd. Almost like a Human. xD
On Topic... I don't know what to think about this. I hope this doesn't stop people to gift Villagers away when they realize how much they could get for them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 9, 2013)

Agree that Colton shouldnt be so high... On my old town I TTed him out, an  no one wanted him.



SliceAndDice said:


> He looks so odd. Almost like a Human. xD
> On Topic... I don't know what to think about this. I hope this doesn't stop people to gift Villagers away when they realize how much they could get for them.


Loving your avatar!


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Punchy should be at the very top, when I had him I was always asked all the time if he was for trade and I'd always say no until one day he moved out because I time traveled (luckily he's in another town now with someone nice)
also for the very tops, maybe this is just me but I don't see Shep or the octopus that popular? Maybe they'd be more fitted in the fairly popular area but idk
this whole thing is just really subjective I guess
also just a suggestion but you should probably make the pixels look organized because they kind of collide with each other and you can't really tell who's where in some areas
..but still good efforts!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2013)

wat is this ridiculous nonsense


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha Cherry moved into my town a week or two ago and she's currently my favorite villager. The reason I find this funny is that I don't see her anywhere on these tiers. Hipster Mode: Activate.


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

There are two Hamphreys xD


----------



## Beanie (Aug 9, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I think Punchy should be at the very top, when I had him I was always asked all the time if he was for trade and I'd always say no until one day he moved out because I time traveled (luckily he's in another town now with someone nice)
> also for the very tops, maybe this is just me but I don't see Shep or the octopus that popular? Maybe they'd be more fitted in the fairly popular area but idk
> this whole thing is just really subjective I guess
> also just a suggestion but you should probably make the pixels look organized because they kind of collide with each other and you can't really tell who's where in some areas
> ..but still good efforts!



The octopuses are on everyone's dream list almost! (Okay exaggerating) But if you opened the spreadsheet and went to Marina it scrolls way further than anyone else...it's kinda scary @.@ I see her pop up pretty often but still not enough for the seekers to die down in numbers though.


----------



## Miggi (Aug 9, 2013)

Pashmina is very popular? Whitney isn't top? Tia is top?


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Hahaha Cherry moved into my town a week or two ago and she's currently my favorite villager. The reason I find this funny is that I don't see her anywhere on these tiers. Hipster Mode: Activate.



If you see Tangy on the top tier, look directly down an you'll see Cherry underneath Cookie


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2013)

Annemalcrossing said:


> If you see Tangy on the top tier, look directly down an you'll see Cherry underneath Cookie



Well, I'll be. Thanks haha. It's kinda late, so my tired eyes must be playing tricks on me.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't get this villager trading thing... ;  ; it's like they're items


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2013)

Beanie said:


> The octopuses are on everyone's dream list almost! (Okay exaggerating) But if you opened the spreadsheet and went to Marina it scrolls way further than anyone else...it's kinda scary @.@ I see her pop up pretty often but still not enough for the seekers to die down in numbers though.



I know marina is, but I didn't notice that as much with the other 2 octopuses..


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't know if you'd like feedback or are editing this but I don't think shari is 'very popular' because I posted her multiple times on the giveaway thread saying she was leaving and there were no takers


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2013)

This thread is soooo opinion related :<

Jacques for should be Tier 2 imo.

We should make them S Rank, A Rank, B Rank... as well. It further subdivides them and stuff. And who is that horse villager after Julian? And why is Vesta in Tier 3? At least Eugene is in Tier 1 8)

_wat is this i dont even_


----------



## Batofara (Aug 9, 2013)

Umm how is Whitney not in the Tippy Top tier? Like, 95% of Looking for's and signatures list her as a dream villager. I'm pretty sure she should be past Tippy Top, into a Tippy Tip Top >_> 

You might as well call it the Whitney tier, I don't know any villager as popular as whitney :/

I couldn't care less about Whitney, but I know for certain that just about everyone else goes crazy for her


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

burnside said:


> Does anyone think this is going a bit... too far?



There was already an existing pre-_NL _chart guide on villagers (except it was tidier and had cooler tier names). So not at all. 

If you have time, it would nice to see a cleaner chart made. e.g. have them in lines/rows/boxes. They just seem to be thrown haphazardly at the moment which is hard on the eyes and also makes it quite difficult to find who we're looking for.


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 9, 2013)

aw, look at poor Rasher down the bottom. He was in my WW town and I loved him. I know that's not a sign of popularity but hey ho


----------



## fletnez (Aug 9, 2013)

The top tier was fairly obvious although I'm more surprised at the animals that appear in the unpopular tier. It seems like all the mice, gorillas and hippo's go unloved. Such a shame.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

*Holds Diana close* I'm never letting you go bby. You're most wanted. o u o'
All the hippos, rhinos, anteaters and chickens at the bottom... xD ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 9, 2013)

How is Baabara in tier one? shes one of the least liked sheep lol.

*Holds my Stitches tightly*


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

stitches is too mainstream for me.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 9, 2013)

i am more than willing to give up Julian...

he is just....................................


----------



## rachums (Aug 9, 2013)

feels good to know I have 4 original villiagers that are 'very popular' :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe how unpopular the koalas are... they're so cute


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder why I'm not surprised most my villager are at not very popular lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't know that Monty was popular?!? I can't find Chrissy or Francine. Can someone tell me where they are? x_x


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I didn't know that Monty was popular?!? I can't find Chrissy or Francine. Can someone tell me where they are? x_x


Tier one, directly below Hamlet (who is just to the left of the 't' in 'tier').


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2013)

Tina said:


> Tier one, directly below Hamlet (who is just to the left of the 't' in 'tier').



Oh thanks ^^


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 9, 2013)

At least keep Deli up by very popular! I'm not the only one who has him as her dreamie. I think Fuschia also needs to be bumped up to very popular because I've seen a good bit of people interested in her as well, and she's also my fave :>


----------



## Puddle (Aug 9, 2013)

This is really awesome. I always wondered the popularity of villagers.


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 9, 2013)

This is cool to see...

but I hope that this doesn't lead to every village having the same 10 villagers because they're "top tier" villagers. Then again I wouldn't be surprised to see villagers shift around as the ones in the bottom tier become more rare and unique.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Erik should be in extremely popular.


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 9, 2013)

You forgot about Tier 4: Beardo's tier. I have yet to see anyone's dream list contain Beardo, and I saw a thread devoted entirely to ridiculing him.


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Lily should be moved up a tier.


----------



## Eir (Aug 9, 2013)

Poor Tipper and Goose in the last tier. :<
They'll always be popular in my book.


----------



## Cardboardo (Aug 9, 2013)

Punchy is probably top tier, while Beau is at best 1st.

Also, shouldn't 1st tier be the best?


----------



## TamaMushroom (Aug 9, 2013)

I think based off of stuff I've seen on here there are some villagers higher than others should be on the list and the Extremely popular is all good except for Colton really. There are some like Astird that I haven't seen anyone want and then there are people have wanted Drift and he's on the bottom.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 9, 2013)

Pietro should be in the Tippy Top.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2013)

jamesflin said:


> You forgot about Tier 4: Beardo's tier. I have yet to see anyone's dream list contain Beardo, and I saw a thread devoted entirely to ridiculing him.



beardo is perfect


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 9, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> wat is this ridiculous nonsense




Well, that was my first impression too- & I read every single post here.  But I credit richu's intent; the concept can grow into something useful like source material for the Animal Crossing community, & while I don't participate in it, Mayors actively searching (trading, aiding each other) for their Dream villagers is a positive aspect of the game & its players.

What needs to be done:

Opinions are tossed around here w/out any merit... the good news is, these users are at least very involved in Dream Villager acquisitions (so most of what's suggested here isn't waaay off base), likely thanks to the efforts of Chaoskitten.       

Two polls need to be created- 

1. One indicating which villager belongs to which Tier.

2. And another listing by popularity, where a villager Ranks within their given Tier.

Good luck, Richu!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2013)

We need to make a separate thread related to this, but with the whole community's concensus of what villager goes to what tier. (it needs to be separated to A, B, C ranks imo...)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

We should actually base is on everyones' opinion. I actually disagreed with a few of them


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> We should actually base is on everyones' opinion. I actually disagreed with a few of them



No, that's madness (or else you'll be debating w/ tons of people).  It must be ranked by popularity!  =)


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 9, 2013)

Isabella said:


> beardo is perfect



I love Beardo.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 9, 2013)

The picture hurts my brain, lol. I find it difficult to find animals unless they're at the very top. *derp*


----------



## lena (Aug 10, 2013)

I think it will be good to make a text-only list besides this picture one. I find it hard to look for certain villagers out of many thumbnails! Anyway I feel that monkeys should be put further down, and I don't remember seeing Flurry, Shep, Tangy, Merengue, Diana as extremely popular.. Apple should be higher up though, about the same as Hamlet. That's just my opinion


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 10, 2013)

Miggi said:


> Pashmina is very popular? Whitney isn't top? Tia is top?



I second this entirely! Same with Colton being so high - I'd love to have an all horse village on my Alt town, but he is one of the 3 not invited. I think most of the Deer should be upped as well, they seem to be the most popular species and most dream lists I see have 2 deer listed. ~ but maybe I notice it more because I'm aiming to have 6 in my main town. =P

I think Papi should be higher, I haven't seen anyone with a complaint over him. And I couldn't find Ed at all, but that might just be the terrible pixels. ~ I vote either a typed version or just overlap villagers/ make the table wider and use better images.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg yay Biskit is popular. I can probs swap him for one of my dreamies when he moves in


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

How is Chevre not popular? She's like, the cutest goat! Or does no one like goats now.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 10, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I second this entirely! Same with Colton being so high - I'd love to have an all horse village on my Alt town, but he is one of the 3 not invited. I think most of the Deer should be upped as well, they seem to be the most popular species and most dream lists I see have 2 deer listed. ~ but maybe I notice it more because I'm aiming to have 6 in my main town. =P



Pashmina is popular but I didn't think by that much. Also, I love Colton but I didn't think he was that high either..

Whitney should be high too though I'm not sure how much she competes with fang. Tia I can see being quite popular but not at the top. Something you need to take account of is that there's only so many of one type. The reason why certain lazies are extremely popular is because they the 'best looking', 'cutest' etc of their type. Most people want a diversity in having one of each type due to PWP's.. 



lena said:


> Anyway I feel that monkeys should be put further down, and I don't remember seeing Flurry, Shep, Tangy, Merengue, Diana as extremely popular..



Minus Tangy, the ones you listed are EXTREMELY popular. Not sure where you got that from.. they're very popular on all 3 units, TBT, Reddit, & Gamefaqs.

Monkeys were definitely popular before, being Japan exclusive and all, but now I think they've lost a bit of their merit some of them like Monty seem odd to be second highest, though I do understand Nana being there because everybody usually loves the Normal type (they're so sweet and agreeable, hard not to like!), plus she's pink which is usually another popular factor, as well as she's very cute too.


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 10, 2013)

Move Tangy down one and put Lucky on top!


----------



## Zerigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't you think Olivia should be higher?

EDIT



jamesflin said:


> You forgot about Tier 4: Beardo's tier. I have yet to see anyone's dream list contain Beardo, and I saw a thread devoted entirely to ridiculing him.


 ;_; i love you, Beardo..


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Seeing as Fang can usually be given away for free, and theres  not much interest, yet Whitney goes for millions
it all just doesnt make sense lol


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 10, 2013)

Whitney is in high demand all her auctions go past 10 mil here. She's tier 1 if not tippy top.


----------



## Zebrarella (Dec 1, 2013)

According to this, Hopper is fairly popular.... Hmmmm anyone want him cuz i have him AND I HATE HIS EYES!!!


----------



## Zebrarella (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha, ye I saw that thread also... To be honest I thought it was kinda funny..... Y


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 1, 2013)

This is a great chart! ^^  It really helps to see what villagers are in high demand. c:  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wait, why was this bumped? That chart is extremely outdated now, and Champ is on it.


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 1, 2013)

This seems pretty accurate to me, just based off this site, a lot of Dreamies are in the first two tiers.


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 1, 2013)

This is very inaccurate now.. And is very old also.. And as Dembonez pointed out, Champ's on it


----------



## kyasarin (Dec 1, 2013)

I think it is still somewhat accurate.. maybe just to cover the basics.


----------



## Coolio15 (Dec 2, 2013)

honestly, I kinda wish this was the pecking order for today because if it was my villagers would be a lot more popular!


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

You think anyone would want to take on the task of remaking the tiers?
It feels like some characters are more popular these days than others.

But if we're going by this list, then my town's pretty good. o:


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd say the list is still fairly accurate?... There's not too many drastic changes now.


----------



## dtrexgaming (Jan 18, 2014)

good place to start, I was wondering how much Cousteau would be worth as he's moving out soon, so this helped, It would be nice though if you had the names under the characters as its hard to recognize some of them as they look similar to others.


----------



## superyoshi9 (Sep 17, 2014)

I has colton :O
And rodeo :O


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 17, 2014)

Pretty accurate. BUT you put the Hamphrey sprite twice.Jut a little mistake to be pointed out.^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realized this is very old,sorry.


----------

